# kestrel rt800, talon?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

has anyone tried new models? Reviews mention bad quality control? Made in China now but looks technologically advanced.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I ride a 2009 RT900 that is made in Taiwan and absolutely beautiful - a very very fast bike that is much more bike than I'll ever need. They may not be for everyone, and it wasn't quite as comfy as the Cannondale SuperSix (but I think it may be faster, for me at least), but I love it, The RT800 is essentially the same bike, different kind of carbon, a little heavier, and specced with lower end components (105 vs DA or Red). But still, it's a lot of bike for the money, especially if you buy from BD or Ebay.


----------

